# Comic book printing plate



## digginfool (Oct 2, 2006)

Dug this up in Northampton, Mass.  At first, I thought it was a rubber floor mat, but closer inspection proved otherwise.  It is a comic book printing plate titled, "SPEEDY RABBIT."   It is a reverse image of the cover. It is roughly from 1963.  I believe it is one-of-a kind,therefore maybe valuable.  Any idea what it may be worth?  Or any idea of any comic-geek websites?


----------



## wvhillbilly (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow Id love to find something like that[]


----------



## digginfool (Oct 2, 2006)

I bought the comic book itself from ebay.  It was obviously a time when chasing animals with bats was still politically correct.


----------



## Niko (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow what a great find! Keep up the good digging


----------



## Steve in MA (Oct 5, 2006)

I love timed out sessions.  ok, long story short, Not much collector's interest in the book = not much interest in the plate.  Superman or Spider-man, you are talking some good cash, but my guess would be $25-50.  There was a comic book musuem in Northampton created by one of the creators of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, but it closed a few years ago.  If you wanted to sell it, framing it with the issue might increase value to $100+, but most of that money is in the frame.  www.gdcomics.com is a dealer in Easthampton that has been in business for years that I know of through reputation.  www.thatse.com has also een there for years, I've had dealings with them, and they are top-notch.  They might be able to give you a better idea.  Sometimes small editorial cartoon plates are turned up by metal detectors, butI haven't found any yet, nice find!!


----------

